# Locke's Kilbeggan Irish Whiskey Jug



## pyshodoodle

My digging partner picked this up at a local flea and asked me to see if anyone on here can provide a possible value. He guesses it's between 1890-1910. It's got a 'harp' on the front... I'm pointing this out as many of you may not notice this at first glance![]


----------



## pyshodoodle

Label


----------



## pyshodoodle

Handle


----------



## pyshodoodle

Top


----------



## cyberdigger

> I'm pointing this out as many of you may not notice this at first glance!





> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle


 
 Huh? Sorry, Kate.. did you say something? I was gawking at the jug.. 40 bucks


----------



## cyberdigger

[]


----------



## pyshodoodle

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> ahhh yes a wee bit of the devil to chase the chill away. a fine jar you have there and may if bring you good fortune.
> Your arms are a lot hairier than I thought Kate!


 
 []

 I'm actually a freckle girl, Lobey - And a face without freckles is like a sky without stars.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFAdaLKxrI8&feature=related


----------



## pyshodoodle

(Just to clarify, I'm not Irish - I'm PA Dutch/German/English)


----------



## RedGinger

I was going to say that about the arm too Kate lol!  Nice jug!  It's really cool looking!  Funny you mentioned freckles.  After I had my tonsils out as a kid and was still asleep, my Mom counted every freckle on my face.  I forget what the total was, maybe a hundred something.  Just thinking about that now makes me tear up.  I was so nervous about the operation!


----------



## RedGinger

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> (Just to clarify, I'm not Irish - I'm PA Dutch/German/English)


 
 I believe the Norse invaded Ireland and brought the fair skin/ red hair/ freckles.  Something like that!


----------



## pyshodoodle

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> I forget what the total was, maybe a hundred something.Â  Just thinking about that now makes me tear up.Â  I was so nervous about the operation!Â


 
 That's nothing! Actually, they have faded a lot on my face - they're not as noticable as when I was a kid - but my arms are still very freckled. 
 I still have my tonsils - I used to want to get them out when I was a kid because when my cousin had them out, he got to eat lots of ice cream and he could swallow a potato chip whole.[8|] Why I wanted to be able to do that, I don't know.


----------



## pyshodoodle

I'm just starting to google about Locke's now... wanted to share the jug with everybody, as it's nice.

 Found this to start with. Pretty interesting
 http://www.lockesdistillerymuseum.ie/index1.html


----------



## cyberdigger

...did somebody say "freckles" ?? ..count me in for a million or two!


----------



## RedGinger

Could be more or less, I don't remember.  I still get them a lot on my shoulders, even with sunblock.  The ones on my face faded a lot too.


----------



## Plumbata

Dang, that is a cool jug! I bet someone would pay at least a bill for it unless it is really common for some reason.

 Not only does it have a label but it is from a company that still exists! The name John Locke should also attract philosophy buffs (and the less commendable pop-culture buffs). I bet the presence of the label would make it particularly desirable, especially to the collectors from across the pond. 

 I have a question regarding your stated heritage, if you don't mind. Are you part Pennsylvania _Deutsch_, or Pennsylvania _Deitsch_? I know that a lot of people assume that "PA Dutch" means that they are descendants of people who came from what is now the Netherlands, but I believe that most "PA Dutch" are actually people of German descent (a case could be made for the people from the Netherlands being essentially germans by heritage anyway, though) and the assumption is due to the americanized/anglicized corruption of the native words. Not saying that you don't know this, not by any means, i'm just curious.

 I am part Jap, Kraut, Dutch, Irish, English, Scottish, French, Slovak, Russian Jew, and probabably a few more slavic type peoples (It seems that we in america have forgotten the race of people who gave us the word "slave" in the first place, but that's a can of worms that I don't care to pull from the bottom of _any_ lake!) 

 Not trying to nitpick, and I guess I shouldn't really ask about the heritage of someone I don't know and won't meet, but I wonder nonetheless. The USA in interesting in regards to the variagated ethnic backgrounds that many of us have. I doubt that anywhere else can claim such a diverse mix of peoples. I like it here, since almost everyone is a mutt too! []


----------



## Plumbata

Ah!

 Out of curiosity I searched the "Irish industrial development association", and found something that can help date the jug more adequately:



> *Irish Industrial Development Association, (IIDA),*  an informal federation of local industrial development associations. The first was established in Cork in 1903; others subsequently emerged in major towns and cities such as Belfast, Dublin, Galway, and Derry. In 1906 the IIDa registered an Irish national trade mark, consisting of a Celtic motif inside a circle that contained the words DÃ©anta in Ã‰irinn (made in Ireland)


 
 Since the jug's label bears the trademark, it can't possibly date from before 1906, so the age would probably be between 1906 and Prohibition. Probably doesn't help the value too much, but who knows.


----------



## Plumbata

Another thing I should have added:



> by 1920 there were over 700 licensed users (of the trademark).


 

 If the numbers within the Celtic motif trademark are in any way related to the numerical/chronological order of business registration, and the distillery was the 429th business to register out of  700 who had done so by 1920, then I highly doubt that the jug is from before 1910. Probably closer to 1915 than the optimistic 1890-1910 guesstimate.

 The internet is pretty useful, eh?


----------



## cobaltbot

Harp? what Harp???[]


----------



## Just Dig it

Representing The Freckle to the fullest over here..its to the point where i cant do anything but wait for them to connect and see if i get a perma tan or skin cancer


----------



## pyshodoodle

Plumbata - good googling! 
 Rather than knock myself out trying to research that more on the internet, I have emailed the museum. Hopefully I will hear back from them. 

 Regarding PA Dutch - yeah - German, as in Deutschland. 9th generation, if I'm not mistaken. Heinrich Bartholomew the Elder immigrated to the colonies in approx 1752. I could be a member of DAR if I so desired. I live within 20 miles of where they emmigrated to in the 1750s
 My mother's side is more convoluted and varied. My grandmother lives in England, my mom grew up in Scotland, but was born in the US during WWII. Grandfather is English, grandmother American - grew up in Concord, MA, went to college in Ann Arbor, where much of the family lived. Family was also previously in London Ontario, Toronto, Port Huron, Pittsburgh, PA, & most recently (within the last 70 or so years) became southerners, moving to West Point/Columbia GA.


----------



## RedGinger

Interesting family history.  I enjoy stuff like that.  Let us know what you hear about the jug.


----------



## pyshodoodle

Apparently I take after my dad's side of the family, as I still live here.... and my brother takes after my mom's side, as he has moved to Seattle, where he spent over 10 years, to Albany, which he hated, to Portland Maine, which he loved, to Portland Oregon this past summer.


----------



## pyshodoodle

I received an email today that the person that normally handles my inquiries is out until next week, but will reply in due course... stay tuned. Of course, if anyone has any input, please post it.... on the bottle or freckles or whatever.[]


----------



## pyshodoodle

OK - I heard back from them, and, believe it or not, they are not sure on age, but approximate age they gave was late 1940s. 

 They offered 80 Euros plus shipping.
 80 Euros = $120.


----------



## Plumbata

Sounds like a pretty decent offer to me. Dunno if it is rare or anything but I would expect them to try lowballing a bit more than that. Not bad.


----------



## pyshodoodle

Maybe they are! Who knows. []

 It does sound like a fair offer to me, too, though.  He's thinking about it.


----------



## ancientdigger69

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Handle


 

 Love the jug!! Im wondering if this text is meant to be similar to our post prohibition federal law prohibits saying on bottles. if this is true, then the museums time estimate would be true and the price very generous. thanks for posting!!


----------



## pyshodoodle

The age they gave and the high offer is kind of what confused me. I guess cuz it still has the label? They didn't elaborate, so I don't really know. I'm surprised I was jsut looking at the pictures again and realized nobody mentioned anything in the background of some of the pics. A little surprised, actually. Must have all been looking at the boobies.


----------



## Plumbata

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> Must have all been looking at the boobies.


 
 Nuthin' wrong with admiring a nice jug. []


----------

